# First the cat, now Shade our GSD



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We took Shade for an ultrasound today. The vet didn´t like what he felt under his tummy when he was examaning him before the annual Rabies jab.
I knew there was an enlarged testicle, but had been told by another vet there was nothing to worry about.
He has a tumour so has to be castrated ASAP. The vet also felt and looked at, with the ultrasound, his prostate, it is also enlarged.
“After castration the prostate will shrink again” she said. Hans, who also has an enlarged prostate, said “For heavens sake don´t tell my urologist that” :surprise:

Jan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your hound Jan, hopefully the op will make him a bit more comfortable...can't help but agree with Hans though...ouch!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, Jan. Just make sure you take the right body to the vet on operation day.

I fancy Hans may have disappeared over the horizon.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully all will be well after the operation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jan. Just make sure you take the right body to the vet on operation day.
> 
> I fancy Hans may have disappeared over the horizon.


The post just shrunk mine Geoof.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The post just shrunk mine Geoof.


Wot? You hit your testicle with a post? Berlimey! Talk about 'kill or cure'.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This morning at 8.30 I left an unconscious Shade at the vet. At 10.45 the vet rang to say he wanted to come home. He was still very groggy of course, but on his feet. They removed his scrotum as well as the testicles, because it was castration because of a tumour not just normal castration
I asked to see what had been removed, the vet was surprised as not many people ask that. One was twice the size of the other and the are being sent for analysis. 
It was also confirmed he has some hip trouble which we have noticed over the past year, so definitely no more jumping for him. On top of this he has mites on his paws for which she (the vet) has given us a preparation to put on him tomorrow. He still has the drip feed needle in his leg, tomorrow morning we go to have this removed and on Tuesday the plaster over the wound comes off. A week later the stitches come out. 

When we were home Hans wanted to lift him out of the car, that was a problem because Shade is very independent and wanted to do it himself. After talking to him he finally, reluctantly, allowed Hans to pick him up. Once on the ground he was swerving about like a drunk, but had to make sure everything was in order around the garden and house. All OK so now he thought its time to play, picked up his toy and showed Motley where his toy was. He didn´t quite no what he was doing, but would not lie down and go to sleep, so after lunch we laid on the bed so then as usual Motley and Shade also lay down. He slept while we did, but as soon as we were up he wanted to play again.

When we fetched Shade we took Manny because the sore place on her neck is getting worse, the vet suspects cancer, so on Tuesday she is going to have the sore skin patch removed.
She is still her usual self so we do hope its some other skin complaint other than cancer.
The vet also thought Hans didn´t look very well, so now its his turn, to see the heart man not the vet.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear Jan, I'm really sorry that you're having all this upset, I hope that Hans come through his check up okay, and the cat/s are feeling better by next week.

Keep yer chin up old girl, all your mates on here are behind you. 


:kiss: :kiss: :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank Kev. I know your all there to support me, thats why I have told you everything.
You probably don´t realise just how I already depend on all of you, friends I have never seen and I probably won´t ever see most of you. Its one down side of being so far away from England and the English humour, but now I have the forum and you mad lot - it makes things a bit easier. :laugh: 
Shade is a dog :smile2: Big white GSD
Manny is a female cat :smile2: small black & white moggie

Love your teddies Kev, so much nicer than that other ugly thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't keep up with all the various menagerie on here. 

We no longer have any pets they moved out with the kids, I kept standing on the silly buggers anyway always trying to trip me up, miss the fur though.

And what exactly was wrong with my blue bear anyway .


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I have not seen the cat.
But I have seen Motley and Shade, who is a white GSD.
Jan & Hans give him a big hug from both of us and hope he makes a good recovery

Ian & Carol


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> Well, I have not seen the cat.
> But I have seen Motley and Shade, who is a white GSD.
> Jan & Hans give him a big hug from both of us and hope he makes a good recovery
> 
> Ian & Carol


Thanks Ian & Carol, 
If you were here he would cuddle you back, the way you know he can. :laugh:
Its amazing how quickly he came to and wants to play as if nothing has happened, but of course we are not letting him play too much, he may fell the affect when the pain killer wears off.
Jan & Hans


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've heard of GSH, wots GSD then when it's at home??


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Google is your friend Kev

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

icer said:


> Google is your friend Kev
> 
> Ian


Ah, hate bloody TLAs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You probably still call them Al - say - shuns Kev:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You probably still call them Al - say - shuns Kev:grin2:


Always will I suppose Jan, I prefer it by far to GSD in either form.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's all well and good this news about dogs and cats, but what about Hans? I want to know if the vet has cured him of licking his bits?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> It's all well and good this news about dogs and cats, but what about Hans? I want to know if the vet has cured him of licking his bits?


Nah Jan has to do it all for him now, and we know what a sharp tongue she has, poor lad.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I love you guys, you've made Hans laugh.

This morning the vet (a bloke) thought Shade looked better for it, Hans said "are we gonna be next" >
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Stitches out and lab. report*

Good thing our vet was suspicious of Shades _watsits_, but the strange thing is the one we were all concerned about, the large one was not the real trouble, that one had a chronic inflamation. The one that _to me _seemed to be shrinking had the beginning of cancer. *Prognosis is good, found in time*. 
While the operation was being done the vet(s) discoverd he has signs of hip dysplasia (Arthritis) we had suspected it for a while, he´s not been able to jump in the car very easily, so he´s had a step to help for a good few months.
Fingers crossed it wont get too bad.
Jan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like you got him to the vets just in time. Hips are always suspect in a Shepherd, our one had one side that would occasionally give way and she would look suspiciously at us as if we had done something.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Sounds like you got him to the vets just in time. Hips are always suspect in a Shepherd, our one had one side that would occasionally give way and she would look suspiciously at us as if we had done something.


She was probably looking to see if you'd noticed, most animals will hide their pain as it shows weakness, and you as the pack leader would notice and pounce.

Sad to see it in such a beautiful animal, this is where a bit of genetic engineering might do some good.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> She was probably looking to see if you'd noticed, most animals will hide their pain as it shows weakness, and you as the pack leader would notice and pounce.
> 
> Sad to see it in such a beautiful animal, this is where a bit of genetic engineering might do some good.


You are right about their pack mentality Kev, when she used to spend the week at my mother-in-laws whilst we were on holiday she was treated like a queen. When we picked her up and brought her home she would try and barge through the door in front of us and I would have to make her wait until we had all entered. It was interesting to see where she thought she was in the hierarchy and would try to push our small children out of the way. Invariably we would have a falling out between us in the following days and would have a face to face stare out until she conceded defeat and started to conform.

She was a lovely dog, soft as anything but had a bark that sent many people scuttling away.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well to put a down on the thread

The hound from hell decided to be sick last night

Crawling around on nackered knees, spaying antibacterial spray and cleaning it all

Then lavender oil from provence

He's now bright eyed and busy tailed waiting for his dinner of chicken and rice

But I have a master plan

If he's sick again I'll dump him

Now can they trace us by his chip ??

If not this hound from hell is a goner

No matter he is 
Rock Von Gold, Midnight Ebony
Alias shadow

He is a gone

Maybe, perhaps

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So where HAS the real Sandra gone? That soppy, HfH loving saint, who'd feed a manky stray dog, never mind the rest of her entourage. Sounds like she's having a sense of humour failure. Probably a side effect of the pungent persistent smell of dog sick in an enclosed space,

Jan, sorry to hear about your T & T. Hank keep your wits about you just in case she has a lapse of concentration and takes you to the vet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Excuse me Viv

There is absolutely no smell of sick in my van 

It's cleaned to perfection

And that is Itself is a sad fact 

I'm over the top inmost things

I'd really love to be easy come easy go
But shadow is a has been

Well possibly 
The problem is 

If I get rid of him for being over the top 

Most of my family would need to follow 

So I keep him!! 
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I meant BEFORE you cleaned it up. (Bet you didn't treat yourself to Provencal lavender for that purpose, but needs must!!!)

Whew I was worried for poor Shadow, now it seems common sense is prevailing.

Go on admit it you'd forgive him anything! You just love him to bits!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love you to bits too Viv 

We will meet again soon
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you. It's a great feeling. Yes, I can't wait to see you both again too! It's true, your home is a haven of love and familiness. I'm equally at home with you as anywhere else.


----------

